# Aspire Maxi



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Do any local vendors stock the genuine Aspire Maxi? I see eCiggies has a branded one which may be a copy?


----------



## mohamed (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do any local vendors stock the genuine Aspire Maxi? I see eCiggies has a branded one which may be a copy?
> 
> View attachment 1995


@Rob those vape only versions are of extremely good quality.been using mine again the last few days.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

mohamed said:


> @Rob those vape only versions are of extremely good quality.been using mine again the last few days.



Thanks for the heads up @mohamed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Strange how these things work. My first and only experience with a vape only bc clearomizer many months ago was an epic fail (as Rob would say). Very bad quality. Have avoided them since. Seems they have pulled up their socks from that time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mohamed (13/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Strange how these things work. My first and only experience with a vape only bc clearomizer many months ago was an epic fail (as Rob would say). Very bad quality. Have avoided them since. Seems they have pulled up their socks from that time.


@mathee i take you talking about the first bottom coil clearo from vape only when their was a maxi version aswell ..was actually a ismoka version where the whole unit was plastic and the flat tip mouth piece you referring to those ones? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Could be, remember it was platicy.


----------

